# trusonic jr-200m any good?



## corradizo (Jan 19, 2014)

Looking to get into 2 channel. Found a pair for $50. Are these any good?

Thanks,

Pete


----------



## corradizo (Jan 19, 2014)

Picked them up for 40. Going to try them out this weekend!


----------

